# Advice on wath you guys think this is worth?



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

View media item 8771
Im thinking on charging them $350 per push every 2 inches.
I will have my dad with me on the truck, he's going to shovel the main entrance and two side doors on each corner. He will also use our Honda Snow blower 928 to do the side walk in front of the building which is 330 feet long.

This building is also a retirement home and i will also need to shovel in between the cars so they can get to their car door.

I will charge $300 per salt application each time 
This site is located in Norht east philly, near Montgomery and bucks county which are two of the most riches counties in Pennsylvania.

My Hourly rates for plowing with a truck are $150, $200 and $250 depending on the lots

Any incite on what you guys think will be appreciated, since this is going to be my 3rd season im still learning the hard way hahah


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

THE LOT IS 22,000 SQFT


----------



## andy2020 (Feb 23, 2020)

you should be on the shovel not you Dad! Man up Boy


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Think your prices are good on .5 acreage . U can probably get a little more , how many cars do you need to shovel in between? And how much sidewalks do you cover


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sounds like $650 per hour if you don’t shovel between the cars.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

3+ month old and member hasn't been on in over a month. Hope he got his pricing down


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

zicesariz said:


> My Hourly rates for plowing with a truck are $150, $200 and $250 depending on the lots


Huh?



cjames808 said:


> Sounds like $650 per hour if you don't shovel between the cars.


And that's how you make $50k off one site in Philly in a 2 day storm...


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'll sub for ya for $450 an hr you keep the rest!!


----------

